# Big-Box Movers Ignite Format War Battles



## Jason Unger

*Big-Box Movers Ignite Format War Battles*
*Heavy discounting by Wal-Mart and Best Buy could expedite a finale to the HD DVD vs. Blu-ray battle.*


By this time next year, the electronics industry could be looking at a winner in this all-out battle for HD disc supremacy.

 


Friday morning, in what may be an attempt by Toshiba and its vendor partners to stem the growing momentum that Blu-ray is building, Wal-Mart opened its doors at 8 a.m. to tech savvy consumers and bargain hunters seeking out heavily discounted electronics, including Toshiba's HD-A2 HD DVD player for $98.


Best Buy responded to its main competitor by matching Wal-Mart with a limited time online deal for the HD DVD player.


For installers and specialty retailers, this looming bloodbath could be the ticket that expedites an end to the format war. For installers who are taking a wait-and-see approach to the format war, this news means there may be a potentially profitable video category to show clients if a winner can emerge, while still maintaining some margins on their upper tier products.


Ultimately, of course, with both hardware and software sales tilting in favor of Blu-ray, it's hard to imagine Blu-ray losing, especially since Disney is starting to release family friendly titles such as Cars and Ratatouille, which look fabulous in native 1080p, and other hit titles such as Meet the Robinsons and Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl.
*

Click here to continue.*


----------

